# Krypto the Superdog memories/discussion



## Matt the Terrier (May 12, 2018)

Anybody here remember Superdog when it was still a thing? If not or you've never heard of it, I'll post a link to the wikia (and would recommend spending a few minutes on Dailymotion, looking for the episodes if they're still up): krypto.wikia.com: Krypto the Superdog Wiki

I just wanted to talk about it, share memories, and maybe reveal some interesting finds that I have made on it.


----------



## Ginza (May 12, 2018)

Omg yes!! I loved Bat-hound, he was a total badass <3

This series was literally my childhood. I can still remember the theme song !!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Omg yes!! I loved Bat-hound, he was a total badass <3
> 
> This series was literally my childhood. I can still remember the theme song !!



I remember it too, because I watched all the Dogstar episodes to death (except one) when I was in High School, and I have the somewhat rare Superdog DVD releaseas well. =3


----------



## Ginza (May 12, 2018)

Matt the Terrier said:


> I remember it too, because I watched all the Dogstar episodes to death (except one) when I was in High School, and I have the somewhat rare Superdog DVD releaseas well. =3



I can’t remember all of them well (but I’ve actually been contemplating re-watching them as of late) but I do remember role playing with my friends as them xD I also think I made a super dog OC because of this show lol. 

Rare DVD release you say?? Do share!


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Anybody here remember Superdog when it was still a thing? If not or you've never heard of it, I'll post a link to the wikia (and would recommend spending a few minutes on Dailymotion, looking for the episodes if they're still up): krypto.wikia.com: Krypto the Superdog Wiki
> 
> I just wanted to talk about it, share memories, and maybe reveal some interesting finds that I have made on it.




Omg! That was my show . I sang aloud to theme song every time it came on.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I can’t remember all of them well (but I’ve actually been contemplating re-watching them as of late) but I do remember role playing with my friends as them xD I also think I made a super dog OC because of this show lol.
> 
> Rare DVD release you say?? Do share!



I have a Superdog OC too-, actually, he's my fursona. Can't you tell? X3

Actually, I have no idea how rare the DVD release is. All I know is they came out several years ago, and about the only place you can find them is online on eBay or Amazon. WB only released two DVDs, and between the two (which come together as a set), you only get the first 10 episode of Season 1. I'm really hoping WB will put their heads out of the toilet and release the entire series on DVD. A lot of older cartoon have been getting complete series DVD releases, including "_The Road Rovers_" (shockingly!), so here's hoping that Superdog may someday get a complete series release.




Izar said:


> Omg! That was my show . I sang aloud to theme song every time it came on.


Dang it, between you and Ginza, I have got the theme song stuck in my head. Maybe I'll have a mini-marathon tonight with Superdog and Tiny Toon Adventures.


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

Matt the Terrier said:


> I have a Superdog OC too-, actually, he's my fursona. Can't you tell? X3
> 
> Actually, I have no idea how rare the DVD release is. All I know is they came out several years ago, and about the only place you can find them is online on eBay or Amazon. WB only released two DVDs, and between the two (which come together as a set), you only get the first 10 episode of Season 1. I'm really hoping WB will put their heads out of the toilet and release the entire series on DVD. A lot of older cartoon have been getting complete series DVD releases, including "_The Road Rovers_" (shockingly!), so here's hoping that Superdog may someday get a complete series release.
> 
> ...






Yas! I’ll bring the popcorn


----------



## Ginza (May 12, 2018)

Matt the Terrier said:


> I have a Superdog OC too-, actually, he's my fursona. Can't you tell? X3
> 
> Actually, I have no idea how rare the DVD release is. All I know is they came out several years ago, and about the only place you can find them is online on eBay or Amazon. WB only released two DVDs, and between the two (which come together as a set), you only get the first 10 episode of Season 1. I'm really hoping WB will put their heads out of the toilet and release the entire series on DVD. A lot of older cartoon have been getting complete series DVD releases, including "_The Road Rovers_" (shockingly!), so here's hoping that Superdog may someday get a complete series release.
> 
> ...



I have the song stuck in my head too qwq

I wish I could remember my OC x3 It’s been a few years since I’ve watched the show so he’s likely been buried under the heaps of old and forgotten characters I have.

And yes, I have decided I’ll give the series another watch whenever I get the chance. Damn this brings back such memories... sitting on the living room floor on that tan carpet, our mahogany TV stand, and that coffee table. Ahh all the memories <3


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 12, 2018)

Now, here's an interesting fact about Superdog-, well, rather the Dogstar Patrol.

Long story short, the Dogstar Patrol actually appeared in the Superboy comic books waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in the 60s, but only appeared in three issues (or four?). In the comic books, Mammoth Mutt was a male dog, and looked a lot different from how he appeared in the show. In the comic book, he was a much bigger dog, either a Pitbull or a Great Dane, and was a very dull pink, almost tan. But in the very issue where the Dogstars appeared, Mammoth Mutt was killed by a long range missile.
In the next issue where the Dogstars appeared, Mammoth Mutt's girl friend, Mammoth Miss, joined the Dogstars in Mammoth Mutt's place, and she. . .actually looks very similar to how Mammoth Mutt appeared in the cartoon. I have no idea what the writers or Scott Jeralds were thinking when making the show.
Of course, they couldn't actually replicate the comic book and kill Mammoth Mutt on screen (the show was aimed at, believe it or not, Pre-school aged children), but why couldn't they have named Mammoth Mutt "Mammoth Miss" in the show? Granted this could have created some continuity errors that the die hard "rivet counter" comic book fans would grate over, but then again, the show is not cannon to anything and is just it's own thing, so they could have bent the story lines a bit if they had wanted.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I have the song stuck in my head too qwq
> 
> I wish I could remember my OC x3 It’s been a few years since I’ve watched the show so he’s likely been buried under the heaps of old and forgotten characters I have.
> 
> And yes, I have decided I’ll give the series another watch whenever I get the chance. Damn this brings back such memories... sitting on the living room floor on that tan carpet, our mahogany TV stand, and that coffee table. Ahh all the memories <3



For me, it was sitting in the green recliner, at 7:00 in the morning with the TV set to "Kids WB", with a plate of waffles in my lap, ready to engage in a full hour of my favorite superhero! The picture on the TV may have been a little grainy (this was well before the converter box was required), but the memories sure aren't.


----------



## Ginza (May 12, 2018)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Now, here's an interesting fact about Superdog-, well, rather the Dogstar Patrol.
> 
> Long story short, the Dogstar Patrol actually appeared in the Superboy comic books waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in the 60s, but only appeared in three issues (or four?). In the comic books, Mammoth Mutt was a male dog, and looked a lot different from how he appeared in the show. In the comic book, he was a much bigger dog, either a Pitbull or a Great Dane, and was a very dull pink, almost tan. But in the very issue where the Dogstars appeared, Mammoth Mutt was killed by a long range missile.
> In the next issue where the Dogstars appeared, Mammoth Mutt's girl friend, Mammoth Miss, joined the Dogstars in Mammoth Mutt's place, and she. . .actually very similar to how Mammoth Mutt appeared in the cartoon. I have no idea what the writers or Scott Jeralds were thinking when making the show.
> Of course, they couldn't actually replicate the comic book and kill Mammoth Mutt on screen (the show was aimed at, believe it or not, Pre-school aged children), but why couldn't they have named Mammoth Mutt "Mammoth Miss" in the show? Granted this could have created some continuity errors that the die hard "rivet counter" comic book fans would grate over, but then again, the show is not cannon to anything and is just it's own thing, so they could have bent the story lines a bit if they had wanted.




I had no idea that happened! That’s so cool actually! I always thought the show was a knock-off of Superman xD What other interesting facts are there?


----------



## Ginza (May 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I vaguely remember that show. I watched it a little bit I think, but I wasn't really watching Cartoon Network that much anymore by the mid-2000s.
> 
> Damn, look at you all getting nostalgic over it! You're making me feel like an old bastard. I remember 2005 almost like it was yesterday. I grew up during the "checkerboard era" of Cartoon Network, with Dexter's Lab, Johnny Bravo, and also the original Looney Tunes, Tom and Jerry, and all the old Hanna-Barbera classics.
> 
> ...




I grew up on all these shows, along with a considerable amount of animal planet hehe

Huh.. no idea how I ended up a furry :V


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I vaguely remember that show. I watched it a little bit I think, but I wasn't really watching Cartoon Network that much anymore by the mid-2000s.
> 
> Damn, look at you all getting nostalgic over it! You're making me feel like an old bastard. I remember 2005 almost like it was yesterday. I grew up during the "checkerboard era" of Cartoon Network, with Dexter's Lab, Johnny Bravo, and also the original Looney Tunes, Tom and Jerry, and all the old Hanna-Barbera classics.
> 
> ...




Dexter’s Lab was the best. I had a big brown bookcase in my room as a kid that looked like the one he pulled his special book out of and the lab opened up. I Pretended mine had a lab behind it too xD. Also Monkey was the best!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Krypto? Geez. Been a long time since I even heard the name. Was a decent show, but wasn't something I watched often, to be honest.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I vaguely remember that show. I watched it a little bit I think, but I wasn't really watching Cartoon Network that much anymore by the mid-2000s.
> 
> Damn, look at you all getting nostalgic over it! You're making me feel like an old bastard. I remember 2005 almost like it was yesterday. I grew up during the "checkerboard era" of Cartoon Network, with Dexter's Lab, Johnny Bravo, and also the original Looney Tunes, Tom and Jerry, and all the old Hanna-Barbera classics.
> 
> ...




First of all, I friggin' love Swat Kats, though my one regret is I didn't find out about them until 2014, and had never seen them or heard of them prior. I started binge watching it, got halfway through Season 1, stopped, and then never picked it back up.

Second, I actually feel bad, because I am always looking back the 90s, and thinking "dammit, I was born 10 years too late". You guys had a lot of cool stuff back in the 90s: the early years of Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon (though to be fair, I came in at the tail end of that), the Spielberg cartoons, Batman:The Animated Series, Swat Katz, Road Rovers. The stuff that came out in the mid 2000s on Kids WB, 4Kids, Cartoon Network, and so on was okay at best or worst, but it didn't quite hold a candle to shows that came before it (and some shows that came after it). Johnny Test, Krypto the Superdog, Season 1 of Lunatics Unleashed (Season 2 sucked), and Skunk Fu were okay, but they were hard to compare to what had previously been on Kids WB.



Ginza said:


> I had no idea that happened! That’s so cool actually! I always thought the show was a knock-off of Superman xD What other interesting facts are there?



No, they were legitimately comic book characters, and very obsecure ones too. This is embarassing. . .Krypto's going to have a cameo in the new "Teen Titans Go" movie. I died a little inside when I found out that my favorite super hero had stooped that low.

Now, for some more trivia. There's actually quite a few "Forgotten Characters". One in particular that I would have liked to have seen make it over to the show was a member of the Dogstars named "Chameleon Collie". He was basically an alien that resembled a smooth coat collie, and he could shape-shift into anything and everything. He never made it to the show, likely because Stretch-O-Mutt (who I never really liked) already had powers similar to that, and having two shape-shifters may have been redundant. However, on my deviantArt account (Thorax-the-Railfan, I did do a drawing of Chameleon Collie in the "Krypto the Superdog" art style. So we can at least get a vague idea of what he might have looked like had he made it.


There was also a cat version of the Dogstars, called the "Space. Feline. Patrol. Agency"-, I should probably mention too that the Dogstars were called "Space. Canine. Patrol. Agency." in the comic books. In the second issue where the Dogstars appeared, Tail Terrier showed Krypto a line-up of wanted space criminals they were chasing after, and there was a wide range of dogs and cats that they were chasing after. I don't remember the names except for one. The one name I remembered is probably the coolest villian name ever: "Purring Pete". Doesn't that sound like an awesome villian name? I'm just envisioning this upper class cat that either acts like Mr Fastbucks from Speedracer, or acts like a more laid back version of Lex Luthor, and he's that one villian that has his paws in everybody's pockets and has control over everybody.


----------



## Ginza (May 12, 2018)

Matt the Terrier said:


> First of all, I friggin' love Swat Kats, though my one regret is I didn't find out about them until 2014, and had never seen them or heard of them prior. I started binge watching it, got halfway through Season 1, stopped, and then never picked it back up.
> 
> Second, I actually feel bad, because I am always looking back the 90s, and thinking "dammit, I was born 10 years too late". You guys had a lot of cool stuff back in the 90s: the early years of Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon (though to be fair, I came in at the tail end of that), the Spielberg cartoons, Batman:The Animated Series, Swat Katz, Road Rovers. The stuff that came out in the mid 2000s on Kids WB, 4Kids, Cartoon Network, and so on was okay at best or worst, but it didn't quite hold a candle to shows that came before it (and some shows that came after it). Johnny Test, Krypto the Superdog, Season 1 of Lunatics Unleashed (Season 2 sucked), and Skunk Fu were okay, but they were hard to compare to what had previously been on Kids WB.
> 
> ...




I know it’s technically a shame to the real thing  (kinda like The Lion Guard is to The Lion King) but I may actually watch the movie simply because of that cool bit of info!

That’s quite an awesome character concept- have a link to your DA where it’s posted?? I’d love to check it out! I had a thing for Krypto’s sidekick cat as well  forgot his name now though x.x


----------



## Ginza (May 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Streaky. His name was Streaky. Funny how I happen to remember that.



Ahh yes! Streaky <3 for some reason, I thought his name was Sparky lol


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Streaky. His name was Streaky. Funny how I happen to remember that.


Really? Streaky? Damn my memory is fuzzy today.


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Really? Streaky? Damn my memory is fuzzy today.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 12, 2018)

You know what's funny? I mainly saw the Superdog episodes through Boomerang and "Andrea Finds Out" was one of the episode I never saw, so i was very confused when I saw the Bailey episode from Season 2 and saw that she didn't react to Streaky flying, or how she was helping to protect Superdog's identity.



Shane McNair said:


> There were (sadly) only two seasons, so you shouldn't have much trouble catching up on both of them. I was watching reruns of the show for a while on Boomerang in 2012-13, back before it went to shit and basically became a clone of the current Cartoon Network. I think my favorite episode was one from the second season called "Cry Turmoil". I _loved_ the villainess who was featured in that one. She was so awesome and badass! Too bad she was only a one-hit-wonder in that series, instead of a recurring character like Dr. Viper or the Metallikats. Turmoil was her name.
> 
> Also, I remember when the Disney Channel was actually _good_.



If I ever get back around to watching Swat Katz. Also, I SECOND THAT STATEMENT ON THE CURRENT STATE OF BOOMERANG. I used to refer to Boomerang as Cartoon Network's graveyard, where the shows that ended on Cartoon Network went to air re-runs for a few more years.

I wish I could have seen Gargoyles when it was on TV. I have watched a few episodes on YouTube, and when I sat down and watched it, I was like, "this is a Disney show?!? This is Disney?!? The same people gave us all those bright and colorful movies and cartoons? They did this?" I was well impressed to say the least.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 12, 2018)

Something I have been pondering about Krypto the Superdog is if there is any lost media for the show. Mainly, I wondering about one of two things about the show.
1. Is there an unreleased pitch reel for it? Better still, what would the Superdog pitch reel even be like? Would it be any different from the pilot episode?
2. The show was cancelled after the Second due to a decline in interest (understandable). That said though, was there ever plans for a third season, or did they just decide to stop writing it after the Season 2 finale?

Now. . .don't take this to heart, because I can't 100% confirm this myself, but there might. . .emphasis on _might_. . .there might be some "lost" Krypto the Superdog merchandise. I have only heard brief mention of this, and I have no idea if the information I was given was true or reliable, but for the sake of interest, I'll buy it and try to do some research to see if it's true or not.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I liked the original Jonny Quest from the '60s too. They damn sure don't make cartoons like that anymore! Race Bannon was awesome. I like to imagine my 'sona being sort of like him in his middle age, working as a personal pilot and bodyguard for some important figure, traveling the world on all kinds of crazy adventures. www.badassoftheweek.com: Badass - Race Banno
> 
> Oh yeah, Gargoyles is a fantastic show! Dark, moody, and intelligent. It was everything an animated TV drama should be. I could binge watch that show for hours... and I have.



I may have to look into that Race Bannon character.

About the only way I can watch Gargoyles right now is through YouTube (I don't have Netflix), and it's kind of hard to find episodes, because not all of the episodes are up, and I'm trying as hard as I can to watch them in order.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 12, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I don't think they have it on Netflix, but I haven't been on there in a while, so I don't know for sure. Youtube is where I've watched it most recently, but I know you can get it on DVD from Amazon or wherever.



Aww, sweet.

More Superdog trivia:
-This is something that I was sort of aware of, but only just now noticed the strangeness of it when I read about it. When they initially aired Krypto the Superdog on KidsWB, they only aired 14 episodes of Season 1 initially (out of ??), and when the reached the end of those 14 episodes, they began re-running the Season 1 episodes in reverse order back to the pilot episode. Weird

-A lot of the voice actors in Krypto the Superdog have recently voiced in "My Little Pony:Friendship is Magic". That's not really that surprising, but it's kind of interesting that that many voice actors from the same show would voice act on a show together: Sam Vincent (the voice of Superdog) voiced one of the Flim-Flam brothers and Party Favor; Scott McNiel (the voice of Bat Hound) voiced the other Flim-Flam brother that Sam Vincent didn't voice; Brian Drummond (the voice of Streaky) voiced one of the Diamond Dogs from an earlier season, and Tabitha St. Germaine (the voice of Kevin and Andrea) voices Princess Luna and Rarity. How about that? Oh yeah, and the guy who voiced Tail Terrier has also be on MLP.


----------

